# Thank you in advance for your advice



## Algoris (Mar 22, 2011)

Dear forum members,

What do you think of a salary (all inclusive) of 75k$ per year?

I am single so 1 bed would be fine. How much is the average rent for a modest yet comfortable accommodation in AD? 

Many thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Check for the pricing on dubizzle.com for the prices of accomodations. 

I wouldnt come over for 75k$/275250 with nothing else provided. But to each their own. 

As 2/5 of your money will be paid out on rent, a sixth on a decent vehicle... and then you still have medical insurance, bills, and living, you would have to budget hard to save anything. If you just want to come, will not live above your means (get stuck with credit card debt which many people end up doing who are on lower salaries to keep up) and this gets you to a better place then you are at, ok with no being able to save much but have a good time, then go for it.


----------



## Algoris (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you jyngirl,

You are right and this is the very reason for which I was asking. 

Would it be logical of me to ask them to pay for the rent (trying to negotiate at least)? What is in your opinion the minimum salary one should obtain to live comfortably in AD? I am 24 yr/old and do not want to have to live like a monk and stay either in my room or the office to save some little dollars or to survive.

I checked dubizzle and you are absolutely right. Rents are hell expensive. I am shocked by ads for filipinos only.. why is there such a stupid sergregation? 

Regards


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Because there are probly a few people in a one bedroom apartment.......... Sometimes 3 or 4 girls or guys share, sometimes up to 8, in a one bedroom. Also, uae is multi national but you will find it is not multi cultural. I have friends who have lived here years, and have not one local friend. The communities segregate themselves and people do not tend to mix based on hobbies and common interests, but instead based on their passports. Just helps to continue the entire passport mentality of this country. 

Always negotiate! They know rents are high!!! Negotiating is part of the middle east.... 

Once accomodatins is paid for, I would suggest a person have at least 10k a month. If you do not drink much, you will be fine. If you are a drinker, then you will need to have 3k more just for drinking twice a week or so. It is easy to get a 300 to 400 dirham bill in one night (if not alot more if you go to a nice place). And this is expecting to save nothing. BUT this really depends on you. You may very well be able to get away with living off 5k and putting the rest away. Dont try to keep up with the jone's.... or you will soon find yourself in debt like many many people in the uae. Try to negotiate for them to include housing allowance or increase your salary to include a transportation allowance since they wont and to live in a decent area you will have to live further out from central abu dhabi. Negotiate, negotiate, negotiate. And have reasons to ask for such and such in hand to talk professional and argue why you should be granted a higher salary. If they want you, they will give a bit. 

That said, the uae pays based on your passport  I honestly havent met someone from morocco???? So not sure if you are on the good or bad list on the pay passport scale. They expect people from certain countries to survive on 6k for the same job they pay a uk person 12k. Makes no sense.


----------



## Algoris (Mar 22, 2011)

mmm


----------



## Algoris (Mar 22, 2011)

Many thanks for your precious advice Jynxgirl. This forum would be nothing without your contributions. Yeah I am Moroccan but I have been living in Europe for 6 years now (almost 7). I am thanks to god graduate from a top engineering institute in France and a top Uni in the UK (which does not mean I am a genius but at least means that I am okay  ). So no way they try the passport thing with me.

Everything seems to be expensive in AD. and I did not know about that in advance. Again thank you for your advice.


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

One thing to add... In AD, all companies have to give you medical insurance, and on very good terms, as compared to Dubai, due to the AD Ministry of Health guidelines... Therefore, your normal medical bills will be mostly covered..


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi there,

75k usd will be approx. 24k dhs per month, Recently the rents dropped in Abu Dhabi and I believe you will pay no more than 5k dhs per month usually around 4k - 4.5k per month to be in Abu Dhabi city not suburbs like mossafah, al shahama ..etc

Health insurance is covered as said by Tercia and car is depending on you and your choice BMW X6 or VW Golf ....

I mean there very big difference in cars prices and it's up to you.

regards,
A.rahim


----------

